# Anyone order plastisol transfers from China?



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone ordered transfers from China?

Any Alibaba recommendations?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

That was my first thought. 

I was just talking to a guy who orders them by the thousand from there. Seems to keep doing it...

I dunno, getting killed on shipping here in Canada and it seems I can order a pencil from China for 9 cents and get free shipping on it....


----------



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd consider it for sure if they were reliable and of decent quality. I just know from my girlfriend's ebay orders from china for gemstones and jewelry making items for our store, some items can take months to arrive. Might be good for your own stock transfer supply when time isn't an issue in getting them.


----------

